# die Lust auf etwas vergehen



## starrynightrhone

Hallo meine Lieben,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich "die Lust auf etwas vergehen" auf Spanisch sagen könnte.

Beispielsatz:

"Manchmal vergeht mir wirklich die Lust mit dir zu sprechen." 

Rein hypothetisch natürlich


----------



## cyanista

Schade, dass niemand antwortet. Ich wüsste auch gerne, wie man es sagt.


Ich werfe mal selbst einen Vorschlag in die Runde (bin gespannt, ob es halbwegs richtig ist):

_A veces me queda con las ganas de hablar contigo.


_Zu wörtlich übersetzt, fürchte ich...


----------



## Udo

me quita(¿n?) las ganas

Me quitan las ganas seguir hablando contigo como a veces te comportas.

Los hablantes nativos por favor que lo acaben.


----------



## iaf

Doch, doch... hier noch eine Antwort!

Ich würde es so sagen: 
_A veces realmente *se me van *(todas)* las ganas* de hablar contigo._

Und noch ein Beispiel mit Udos Vorschlag:
_Tu actitud realmente *me quita las ganas* de seguir hablando contigo.

_(beim _realmente_ die Stimme leicht anheben und langziehen - wirkt bestimmt  )
Vorsicht, "quedarse con las ganas" ist eher das Gegenteil, man würde nämlich gerne noch weiterreden und kann nicht (weshalb auch immer...).

 "Qué pena, se cortó la comunicación y _me quedé con las ganas de_ seguir hablando contigo."

EDIT: Sorry Udo, hatte dich nicht gelesen...


----------



## cyanista

Ach soo, ich war also völlig auf dem Holzweg.

Jetzt habe ich aber was dazugelernt. "Se me van las ganas" - genial einfach!


----------



## iaf

Udo said:


> *Se* me quitan las ganas *de* seguir hablando contigo como a veces te comportas.



Mit einer Umstellung vielleicht besser:
_Como a veces te comportas, se me quitan las ganas de seguir hablando contigo._

_se me quitan las ganas / se me van las ganas_
Beides geht gut, denke ich...


----------



## iaf

cyanista said:


> _A veces *no* me queda*n* _con las_ ganas de hablar contigo.
> 
> _



Wenn ich es recht bedenke, kannst du deinen Ausdruck aber leicht umformulieren, dann geht's nämlich auch


----------



## starrynightrhone

Vielen vielen Dank Cyanista, Udo und Iaf! Ihr seid wirklich super.


----------



## dec-sev

Hola iaf:


iaf said:


> Und noch ein Beispiel mit Udos Vorschlag:
> _Tu actitud realmente *me quita las ganas* de seguir hablando contigo._


 
Pero en la oración inicial no hay ninguna indicación a _actitud_. No es claro qué or quién le quita a la persona las ganas de hablar. 
¿Es posible en esa ocasión decir: "Se me quitan las ganas de...?
He notado que no fue tú quien incorporó _actitud_ a la discusión , me interesa si es posible pasar sin añadirla.


----------



## uguban

¿También se puede decir: Ya se me han pasado las ganas de hablar contigo.?


----------



## iaf

dec-sev said:


> Hola iaf:
> 
> Pero en la oración inicial no hay ninguna indicación a _actitud_. No es claro qué or quién le quita a la persona las ganas de hablar.
> ¿Es posible en esa ocasión decir: "Se me quitan las ganas de...?
> He notado que no fue tú quien incorporó _actitud_ a la discusión , me interesa si es posible pasar sin añadirla.



Dec-sev, sólo era un ejemplo para comparar "quitar" con "quitarse" porque cambia la forma de conjugación:
"Tu actitud/comportamiento *me quita* las ganas..."
"*Se me quitan* las ganas..."
(Cierto, en la segunda frase no necesita substantivo al inicio.)



uguban said:


> ¿También se puede decir: Ya se me han pasado las ganas de hablar contigo.?



Uguban, tu frase me parece correcta. Pero me resulta más natural usarla solamente en tiempo pasado, no sé explicar porqué .


Saludos, iaf.


----------

